# Videotürsprechanlage Daten auslesen



## gsch (16. Dez 2011)

Hallo Forum!

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob das Thema in den Bereich Multimedia fällt - denke mal schon!
Habe eine Videotürsprechanlage mit 2-Draht Technologie von der Fa. Avidsen.

Wollte nun von euch wissen, ob es theoretisch möglich wäre, die Daten die darüber geschickt werden (also im Grunde das Video- und Tonsignal) auszulesen und in einem Java Programm darzustellen. Steuern der ganzen Anlage (also Einstellungen Bild etc.) wäre nicht nötig - vlt. dass man den el. Türöffner betätigen kann - wäre aber nur eine "nice-to-have".

Bevor ich mich nämlich groß in ein solches Projekt einarbeite wollte ich mich informieren, ob jemand von euch mal so etwas schon gemacht hat bzw. ob die Möglichkeit überhaupt besteht!

Vielen Dank für eure Infos!

lg
gsch


----------



## TheWhiteShadow (16. Dez 2011)

Ob es geht kommt darauf an ob du die Anlage am PC anschließen *kannst* und es einen Treiber dafür gibt.
Außerdem wie der Treiber die Daten präsentiert.

Wenn Bild und Ton wie bei eine normale Webcam vorliegen, ist es leicht.
Dazu gibt es nämlich Projekte, die sich damit beschäftigen.

Ansonsten sieht es schlecht aus.
Aber so genau kann ich dir da auch nicht sagen.


----------

